# Oily Film with Bowel Movement?



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Monday and today, I had some oily film on top of the toilet water after my bowel movement. I noticed it happened just Monday and today, which happened to be after I had some Collard Greens on Sunday and Tuesday evening. I have always had issues digesting vegetables well. The collard greens I ate were pretty oily, is it possible that this would cause the oily film, or would my body have digested that well enough?These 2 times are the first I have ever seen anything like that. No oily film Sunday or Tuesday, just the days after I ate it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally the oily looking stuff on the water/on the stool is mucus rather than grease that didn't get absorbed.If you have oily looking stuff and lose weight out of proportion to what you are eating (so eating more than you need) then you might need a fecal fat test. But that tends to be more of an all the time thing, not only after certain meals type of thing.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.This is actually the first times its ever happened. The residue is very small, not much at all and hard to see, but in general its there. Its a combination of an oily residue with brown bowel floating in it. Very faint to see, but again its there.I finished off the last of the greens, so if its still doing this a few days from now, Ill look into it further.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I get this quite frequently, but I am not losing weight at all so I gues it's nothing to be overly-concerned about. Doesn't really seem to matter what I eat either, I always get an oily film and sticky stool. (blech)


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, BM #2 for the day and I was without the oily film. Assuming it was just the food I ate. Hope it stays that way, dont need anymore issues!


----------



## PaulRevere (Jan 21, 2011)

I once had stools that floated, and sometimes they were very, very soft. Under good light, you could see a fine film circling around the stool which seem to grow in size and appeared to be coming from the stool. This would happen just about every bowel movement. A stool test (two samples taken on two separate soft stool days) revealed no fat or mucous in the stool. So, I have no idea what it could be. Probably some undigested material that floats and makes you think it is oil. The test did reveal a blastocystis hominis infection. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------

